# Dual iPod & Bluetooth Integration for 2000 VW Jetta w/monsoon audio



## ghelfrich (Sep 12, 2009)

I am interested in adding both iPod and bluetooth (phone) integration into my Jetta, preferably using a single product. Or if this isn't the best way to go, I'd like the separate products to work together so that they can both be added at the same time which provide a decent level of integration without sacrificing any or too much functionality. Below I have listed specific info regarding my car, iPod, and phone: 

CAR/STEREO> 2000 VW Jetta GLX with Monsoon Audio System and 6-disc CD changer in trunk
PHONE > Verizon Wireless SMT5800 Smartphone
IPOD > iPod nano (4th generation) 
Additionally, I'd like to retain the capability to use the CD changer located in the trunk. And also retain the ability to use the controls on the radio and/or the iPod to control playing songs, etc.
I have done alot of research this past week, and the only product(s) I have found that seems to have BOTH iPod and Bluetooth together that will work in my car are the Parrot MKi9000/9100/9200 Bluetooth Car Kits. I have confirmed with them (Parrot) that these kits will work in my car with my specific phone and iPod. Since it primarily is a bluetooth kit, it seems strong on this integration, and while it will interface with my iPod, there isn't alot of info available on this integration to know how it works. I tried to get as much info from the Parrot vendor on this as possible, but the most I could get was the User's Guide which didn't describe in much detail this integration. 
So, does anyone have any experience with the Parrot MKi9000/9100/9200 Bluetooth Car Kit they could share, including which one is preferred, and how the iPod integration works? Or, are there other product(s) out there that are worth considering that provide this dual integration that will work in my car? 

Also, there appears to be a separate VW IPod adapter (PIE_VWR_PC_POD2) that would appear to work with my car and iPod.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
There are a few others out on eBay that I found, but other than that, I came up empty.
And there is a separate VW Bluetooth integration kit available for a Jetta:
http://www.govolkl.com/home.htm
But, it only is for year 2005+. Other than this kit, and the Parrot kits, I couldn't find any other Bluetooth kits available for my 2000 Jetta.
So, are there any other products available that have both iPod and Bluetooth dual integration that will work with my car, phone, iPod? Or separate products that can both be installed? I really want to have both, and also not sacrifice functionality for either, and still be able to use the trunk CD-changer and be able to use both the iPod and radio buttons to control the iPod. I realize I am asking for it all, but why not.








Any information, experience, knowledge, or support and encouragement is greatly appreciated.
Regards,
Gerry Helfrich


----------



## carpathian_basin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Dual iPod & Bluetooth Integration for 2000 VW Jetta w/monsoon audio (ghelfrich)*

Your best solution would probably be to go for some sort of aftermarket head unit.


----------



## ghelfrich (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Dual iPod & Bluetooth Integration for 2000 VW Jetta w/monsoon audio (pdethier)*

I have switched gears here, and decided to take a step back, look at actually replacing the old single din monsoon stereo in the car with an aftermarket stereo that has the features I am interested in. Several things I need to answer upfront include, can I replace the single din stereo with a double din stereo? There is an empty space above the stereo and between the cup holder. It looks like this from top to bottom:
top-------------------
cup holder (pops out to expand)
----------------------
empty space
----------------------
monsoon stereo (single din)
bottom----------------
So, can I replace the single din stereo with a double din stereo? Let's assume I can replace the stereo with a double din radio, the other problem I have then is with the cup holder. It expands out and hides the space just below it, which currently is just the empty space. But with a double din radio, this would hide the new stereo. I could always not use the cup-holder, but I use it a lot to hold my coffee. Can I swap the order of the stereo and cupholder so the cupholder expands below the stereo, not over it? Does anyone know if the order of these can be swapped?
I guess the reason I am asking about a double din stereo is because I realized I can get a unit that utilizes the extra face space for usability, or even to incorporate a GPS screen into the unit. Also, I am interested as well in a new stereo with HD radio.
So, at this point, I am asking for recommendations on a new stereo to replace the current monsoon stereo in my 2000 VW Jetta. I guess this would include both single and double din stereos. And I am interested in both HD stereo and possibly a GPS unit as well. Any recommendations? Also, there may be some type of add-on unit that provides this capability as well that may be of interest
One recommendation I had received already is the following: http://www.kenwood.ca/Car_Ente...X7140
I guess then the next logical question is what is involved with interfacing and installing this new unit in place of the old monsoon stereo. What wiring modifications / harness is needed? 
I appreciate any feedback. Thanks.
Gerry


----------

